# Medicated to non medicated



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Can chicks who are on medicated feed be switched to non medicated feed???


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes, I've used both. I think the medicated is best when they are on the ground.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I got chicks for my neighbor and the store started them on medicated yesterdsy when they came in. We both feed non medicated so I wanted to know if I coukd switch them over to non since they are in my house


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I would keep them on it until you finish what you have then switch.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

She doesn't feed it either, so would it matter if they switched now?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Maryellen said:


> She doesn't feed it either, so would it matter if they switched now?


Go ahead and switch, it wont hurt them.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

That's what I thought Dawg, I just wasn't quite sure .thank you!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

No it won't hurt them at all, then. I just thought they were already on it.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They were on it since they arrived yesterday at the feed store, so almost 2 days


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I used both. If your chicks are healthy then go non.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They are In my living room, I am holding them.for my neighbor while she gets her brooder ready. They are leaving here saturday.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Either is fine. The problem is that some people think it's like a guarantee and it's not. And if a chick gets cocci on medicated feed, it often leads to treating for the wrong thing. Hopefully tho, it may not be as severe.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

On a side note: Medicated feed can cause diarrhea on rare occasions. I've only had it happen in once, and it happened to one pullet out of about dozen. I switched to non medicated feed and it cleared up. 
Karen, I believe you had that happen once before and I recommended that you switch to non medicated feed and it cleared up for your birds too.


----------

